# Short leuteal phase



## Merlin71 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi. I  still relatively new to this. I'm 43 Ttc 3 years with previous partner and year and half with current partner. I have been charting and a little worried that after ovulation my temperature rise is only for 4 days. I have read it should be at least 10 days to enable egg to implant ok. Could I hsve a luteal phase defect? We are waiting our first appointment at Northampton Care Clinic 
Any info / input would be great!!! Thanks!


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Merlin,

Your luteal phase is the time between ovulation and your period, usually around 14 days.  I think anything between 10 (although some doctors say 12) and 16 days is normal, otherwise there can be problems with implantation if the luteal phase is too short.

You say your temperature rises for 4 days but more important is the time between ovulation and AF.  I believe higher temps for 3 days is enough to indicate ovulation.

Best of luck,

Pumpkin
x


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Chasteberry supplements may help regulate your luteal phase. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

You need three days of temp rises well above the cover line to confirm ovulation. If your temp starts to drop to below the cover line or close to the cover line four days after  ovulation it could signify a problem or it may be that you are not charting properly, believe me it is hard to get it correct!  Do you have a link to your chart.


----------

